# Woodside warning



## Bikinfoolferlife (Aug 13, 2004)

Some cretin threw a fast food type soda cup full of ice at me from the safety of his truck and nailed me in the arm while I was riding yesterday. I was descending at speed (25-30mph) on Hwy 84 from Skyline going east, about 2/3rds of the way down, for those familiar with the Woodside area, when the bastard nailed me. Chickenshit was going uphill. At the moment I was being held up somewhat by a soccer mom in her minivan. Fortunately I had a good grip on the bar and only have a red mark to show for it. His aim tells me he's done this before and now that I think about it believe another guy around here (mtbshane? on mtbr) has mentioned a white truck around here that's been known to harass cyclists and Francois says there have been other reports too. If I find this guy he won't be able to have sex again as his penis will be a decoration on his antenna. Maybe I should have waved at the ********** first.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I just replied on MTBR as well, I am betting its the same guy that tried to run me off the road about 6 weeks ago. He was in the opposite lane going Southbound as I was going North just after you get to the bottom of 84 and start the flat section back to Robert Market. Douchebag crossed the double yellow and aimed straight for me smiling as he did it!


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

I am unclear if you all have filed a police report, but it is highly adviseable. Throwing anything from a vehicle at another vehicle is a serious offense, and highly dangerous, regardless of the conditions. For the sake of all cyclists, call your local police and file a report.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Aug 13, 2004)

I just reported to the San Mateo County Sheriffs down in Woodside just a little while ago. Hope Shane did, or will as the two officers, a patrol car guy and motorcycle guy, hadn't heard of the events. I mentioned Shane's interaction plus what Francois had told me on mtbr about a velo alto (alto velo?) group that has had problems.


----------



## AntF (Apr 25, 2008)

I remember reading a similar post on here from a while back. Sounds like it could be the same imbecile. Is anyone getting a make/model/color? I'm sure that'll help out much more in getting him nailed by the police if more cyclists are confirming it's the same driver/truck.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I didnt report him, not sure if I still can at this point. It was a good 6 weeks or so ago when it happened to me. Might have been longer in fact. I couldnt see much about the truck - honestly, all I saw was the dude smiling and a big-ass white truck heading straight for me.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Time to start packing heat—what a bullet will do for that douchenozzle’s white toothy grin.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Aug 13, 2004)

ShaneW said:


> I didnt report him, not sure if I still can at this point. It was a good 6 weeks or so ago when it happened to me. Might have been longer in fact. I couldnt see much about the truck - honestly, all I saw was the dude smiling and a big-ass white truck heading straight for me.


Couldn't hurt to try still, the more the better I think...but reporting wasn't as easy as I thought it would be. 

I was running errands yesterday anyways so on the way down I stopped at the Woodside town hall as a friend thought there was a substation there, but the building was locked for lunch hour (back at 1). Continued on down to RC and went to their main offices, had an errand to run nearby anyways. The Sheriff's desk on the first floor was closed (back at 2). The general info desk directed me to the offices on the 3rd floor, where there was a receptionist but apparently no one that could take a report, although she was interested in what happened, she apparently can't take this sort of info down rolleyes: ). 

She directed me to the North Fair Oaks substation near Fourth off Middlefield where officers were more likely to be found. It was locked, no indication of a return time. She had also given me a phone number to call in case it was but I thought I'd try Woodside again on the way home (plus wanted to drive the road about the same time as the day before). That's when I found officer Valenzuela in his car about to take off, then the motorcycle officer rolled up while we were talking. YMMV. 

That phone number was 650.363.4915 for dispatch, who apparently would send an officer to your home to take a report.


----------

